# VAT Refunds for Non resident British expats if UK leave the EU



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

I know much has been said about the possible dire calamities that might befall British Expats if the UK leaves the EU but no one has mentioned the obvious perks that British visitors ( and Non resident Brits ) in Spain would enjoy if the UK left the EU.

Top of that list would VAT refunds on purchases in the EU by non EU residents.
The Swiss do this a lot - namely do their big monthly shopping across the
border in an EU country and then claim a VAT refund at the border before
returning to Switzerland.
I assume people living in Nothern Ireland would enjoy the same perk from 
their shopping in Southern Ireland - if the UK left the EU and of course
the booze and cigarettes run to Calais will enjoy a big comeback.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> I know much has been said about the possible dire calamities that might befall British Expats if the UK leaves the EU but no one has mentioned the obvious perks that British visitors ( and Non resident Brits ) in Spain would enjoy if the UK left the EU.
> 
> Top of that list would VAT refunds on purchases in the EU by non EU residents.
> The Swiss do this a lot - namely do their big monthly shopping across the
> ...


Hi,
Nice idea - but I couldn't see it happening that way!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Nice idea - but I couldn't see it happening that way!
> Cheers
> Steve


Well taxfreeworldwide.com definitely states that non EU Visitors to Spain can
claim a refund of VAT ( the IVA ) for purchases of 90.16 Euros or more.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the details. I know here in France, you have to have the goods available for inspection at your point of exit (so pack them in your carry-on, cause if you can't produce them you won't get your refund). Oh, and you don't get the full 20% back. Last I knew it was more like 13%.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If Britain left the EU then presumably they wouldn't be in the Customs Union either and travellers would be restricted to the duty-free limits on alcohol etc - 1 litre of spirits per person and 250 cigarettes?

That would put the mockers on certain dodgy commercial activities in the Southeast ... no more bootfuls of booty!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> I know much has been said about the possible dire calamities that might befall British Expats if the UK leaves the EU but no one has mentioned the obvious perks that British visitors ( and Non resident Brits ) in Spain would enjoy if the UK left the EU.
> 
> Top of that list would VAT refunds on purchases in the EU by non EU residents.
> The Swiss do this a lot - namely do their big monthly shopping across the
> ...


All this would of course be offset by the cost & necessity of visas for each & every journey.
Alongside an "exit" fee


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> All this would of course be offset by the cost & necessity of visas for each & every journey.
> Alongside an "exit" fee


Aha - of course your refering to Jean Claude Junkers revenge on the Brits for 
putting up with our ( pain in the Ass ) politicians. In the event of an Out vote.


----------

